# Quad trailer



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

So I am going to Colorado in a couple weeks for a couple weeks of deer hunting. I am taking my 5th wheel and following a buddy who is also taking his 5th wheel. We will be staying in a state park with full hook ups since I have a newborn and he has two kids of his own and the weather is so unpredictable and having all your lines freeze and running out of propane several times is no fun.

Well we are going to have to truck the quads a few miles to where it is legal to ride but would also like to leave one truck behind for the women if they need it so building a small trailer would be ideal. This is my idea so far, what do you think? I want to keep it light small and be able to fold it up and put it in the back of a truck or the 5th wheel to get it around.

Was thinking having the ramps pivot on the axle so I can just ride it up onto it and then latch them in the front. 

View attachment Trailer project.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a buddy who has a really nice fold up M/C trailer that is stored in his garage, but available for when his Harley breaks down. It has this same concept, but the ramps fold up in half and has small rollers so you can roll it around while in a vertical position. I say go for it Chris.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

I am going cheap on this one since it will likely be used once, maybe twice. I went to Harbor Freight and bought some 13" wheels and tires and a hitch. the rest will be made out of supplies on hand and scrap on hand. Goal is less then 100 bucks into it. Only possible problem I see is the wheels are not DOT and use ball bearings not wheel bearings but I am confident that it will make it 10 miles at 30 mph will just have to grease the heck out of them. 

View attachment IMG_20121003_101708.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2012)

It will work fine, if you build it the way you build everything.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Got the axle done. I will get pics in a few.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

OK got the thing done except for the ramps. the scrap metal for those is at the mountain house so I will get to those this weekend. Here she is for now. Made to completely disassemble to toss in the bed of a truck when not needed and will only be used for short distances on the road. 

View attachment IMG_20121003_170455.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_170508.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_164928.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_164933.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_164940.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Made my own spindles. Dont mind some of the ugly welds I was working in a hurry and have a nasty cold.

It's gonna get used for a week then probably scrapped anyway. 

View attachment IMG_20121003_160516.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_154220.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_152645.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_152621.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Here it is folded up. 

View attachment IMG_20121003_170605.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121003_170617.jpg


----------



## Swells (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool Chris


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 4, 2012)

How are you going to get the quads from your house to the campground if you both are dragging 5th wheels?


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

Both of the 5th wheels are toyboxes, mine will fit my sand rail and two quads in in and his is slightly smaller. Normally we would just take both trucks from the camp site to the forest but it would be nice to leave one for the ladies incase of anything.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 4, 2012)

That answers a lot of questions I had, but couldn't you just get one of those cheap build a trailers from Harbor Freight and it would have suspension and like and probably be street legal


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine is street legal, it has a license plate on it......

I could have for 249 bucks and I have 44 bucks into mine and scrap from the yard and I didn't want another thing I had to register and insure.


----------



## ME87 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good, I think it should suit your purpose.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is the ramps on it, what do you think? 

View attachment IMG_20121006_183044.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2012)

Have you treid putting a 4 wheeler on it? I don't see how it's gonna carry the weight at the top of the ramps, what will support the weight at the top edge? I think its a great idea.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2012)

It's not done yet, The ramps were at the mountain house so it was just there for measurements, now I need to add a brace in the front and tie downs.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2012)

So, you still going or is this whole fabrication in vain? Sucks that work gets in the way of life sometimes. We've seen more big deer this year on trail cams and am busier at work than we have been in 15 years. Bow season opened a month ago and I've been twice. I said I was going to spend more time in the woods this year and have hunted less than i have since I started hunting. The way things have been with the economy,you have to ride the pony while you can, cause you never know if the pony rides gonna be here tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2012)

It's looking like I may make it but won't know for sure until next week. The job I was supposed to start today got put on hold for hitting a buried gas station fuel tank so we have to wait for removal and hazmat to be done which could take a couple weeks, that would be great. I have a few other things going but they are easily pushed off.

This year out here I have seen more deer then ever before but like you may be too busy to hunt. Opening Rifle is this Saturday and I have to pick up my father from the airport at 2pm so I am thinking I will take off in the middle of the night to get to my hunting spot, hunt and then run to the airport, it will make for a long day but might be worth it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2012)

Put some supports on the front last night. 

View attachment IMG_20121013_180705.jpg


----------



## thomask (Nov 11, 2012)

Trailer is looking good.  I do not have an atv but have wondered is there such a thing as towing 4 wheels down via a tow bar hitch for atvs or a dolly type trailer for the front wheels? Just for short distances and not highway speeds.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

That would probably work except for the legal reasons.


----------

